
Show HN: A command line Slack chat client - bkanber
https://github.com/bkanber/Slackadaisical/tree/master
======
sjs382
If you're able to get your admin to enable the IRC gateway, you can use _many_
terminal-based clients like irssi, etc.

------
sixti60
What is the usual use case?

~~~
bkanber
I keep slack open in the terminal in a tmux pane next to my email (mutt), for
instance. I spend most of my time in tmux and the Electron Slack client is so
heavy that I just prefer this CLI.

